# Stick brooms/bagless vacuums



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

I need a bagless stick broom to keep the area around the woodstove clean. I'm going through bags for my electrolux like they're free, when they certainly aren't. I just want something lightweight that I can use standing up, mostly on carpet and hoped someone would have a recomendation? Thanks!


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Don't buy the yellow Eureka one, I dont remember the model. I bought it because I was sick of buying bags too, but it sucked. Well, no it didnt suck and that was the problem LoL

It shot all the dirt out the back towards my feet, with the brush, and never really picked anything up. I went back to my bag vacuum, at least it has power and picks things up


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks! I knew I didn't want a beater bush for this specific use having experienced the same throw back in the past. I'll avoid the yellow Eureka, any other good or bad comments???? Thanks.


----------



## Tracy (May 2, 2002)

I have a Dyson and love it. It has the hose attachment and I use that around the wood stove. There are 2 settings, bare floor and carpet. I only have 1 room left of carpet and that will be gone soon [4 dogs].

I LOVE my Dyson.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

What Tracy said. I won't say it's the be-all, end-all of vacuum cleaners; there ARE better vacuums out there, but IMHO not for that price. We vacuumed the heck out of our new carpeting with our old Dirt Devil, and then did the same with our Dyson, and man the dirt that came up!


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks! I'll check out the Dyson models tomorrow.


----------

